
Twitter suspended more than 70M accounts in May and June - ilamont
https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2018/07/06/twitter-is-sweeping-out-fake-accounts-like-never-before-putting-user-growth-risk/
======
snomad
> But Twitter’s increased suspensions also throw into question its estimate
> that fewer than 5 percent of its active users are fake or involved in spam,
> and that fewer than 8.5 percent use automation tools that characterize the
> accounts as bots.

Wish they reported this as a percentage of total user base.

For comparison, in Nov 2017, FB estimated[1] 60 million accounts, but by May
2018 [2] had disabled 1.3 billion fake accounts.

The real question - do these numbers reflect a reality that was always
underneath as they enjoyed rapid growth, or is this indicative of greater
efforts to use social media platforms nefariously?

[1] [http://www.businessinsider.com/facebook-raises-duplicate-
fak...](http://www.businessinsider.com/facebook-raises-duplicate-fake-account-
estimates-q3-earnings-2017-11)

[2] [https://www.recode.net/2018/5/15/17349790/facebook-mark-
zuck...](https://www.recode.net/2018/5/15/17349790/facebook-mark-zuckerberg-
fake-accounts-content-policy-update)

------
foobarbazetc
* claims to have.

